# Hey Vapers



## TheVapeGurlz (16/9/20)

Hi everyone,
I am new to this and opened up a little shop that just sells liquid. I am looking forward to learning and welcome valuable advice.
I would like to start selling hardware. Can someone please point me in the right direction of manufacturers or SA Suppliers. Products I am interested in are the Voopoo, Smok and Koko

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/9/20)

Speak to some of the following companies:

Long Dog Trading
https://longdogtrading.co.za/
@Rooigevaar 

Hashtag Vapes
https://www.hashtagvapes.co.za/
@Evie 1989 

Steam Masters
https://steammasters.co.za/
@BigGuy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (16/9/20)

TheVapeGurlz said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new to this and opened up a little shop that just sells liquid. I am looking forward to learning and welcome valuable advice.
> I would like to start selling hardware. Can someone please point me in the right direction of manufacturers or SA Suppliers. Products I am interested in are the Voopoo, Smok and Koko



welcome and all the best

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheVapeGurlz (16/9/20)

vicTor said:


> welcome and all the best


Thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheVapeGurlz (16/9/20)

Thank you Dela Rey

Reactions: Like 5


----------

